# Official Lakers Clan Thread



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*OT: Lakers Clan will be created tonight*

What should the name of our clan be?

Invitations will be sent out to...

SoCalFan21 (Damainevent)
Laker Freak (Immortal Al)
ghiman (Evil Hippo)
Locke (WarLocke)
KennethTo (Jerry West)
BBB (Matrix)
Cris (Kiizacpta)
EHL (Needs to register)
thug_immortal8 (Makaveli)
cmd34 (Renegade)

If you're not on this list and want to be a part of the clan, for now, you can send me 416 uCash points. After it's created, the other members and I can discuss how we should decide on new members.


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: OT: Lakers Clan will be created tonight*

It should be something to piss people off, like:

KOBE=GOD
KobeFanatics
LaLaLand


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

*Re: OT: Lakers Clan will be created tonight*

I think I'll pass.. Dont waste all your time on that game everyone.. Be sure to come back to this forum


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

*Re: OT: Lakers Clan will be created tonight*



Damian Necronamous said:


> What should the name of our clan be?
> 
> Invitations will be sent out to...
> 
> ...


im first on this list :makeout: 










just playin


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: OT: Lakers Clan will be created tonight*

Your Character Blows :biggrin: 


:joke:


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: OT: Lakers Clan will be created tonight*



Cris said:


> Your Character Blows :biggrin:
> 
> 
> :joke:


Just because we're the Lakers Clan, it doesn't mean we need to fight with each other like the real Lakers. :nonono:









:biggrin:


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

*Re: OT: Lakers Clan will be created tonight*



Cris said:


> Your Character Blows :biggrin:
> 
> 
> :joke:



well cHris....your a jerk :biggrin:


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: OT: Lakers Clan will be created tonight*

well your an A's Fan




OWNED :biggrin:


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

*Re: OT: Lakers Clan will be created tonight*

What the hell is this? I already donated the uCash to your account!!!!!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: OT: Lakers Clan will be created tonight*

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/ushop.php?do=userhistory

go there and print your screen


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: OT: Lakers Clan will be created tonight*



Jamel Irief said:


> What the hell is this? I already donated the uCash to your account!!!!!


What the hell is this? I said in the first thread that after you've donated me the points, post in there to let me know. Anyways, I'll send all 11 of you invites.

Howabout, "Kobe's Loyal Henchmen"? :biggrin: I'll make the clan as soon as we can agree on a name.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: OT: Lakers Clan will be created tonight*

Kobe > Jordan


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: OT: Lakers Clan will be created tonight*

So far the options are...

Kobe's Loyal Henchmen
Kobe > Jordan
Kobe = God
The Kobe Fanatics
LaLaLand


----------



## cmd34 (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: OT: Lakers Clan will be created tonight*

How about ...


"the now that the Lakers are out of the playoffs we have nothing better to do's"


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: OT: Lakers Clan will be created tonight*



cmd34 said:


> How about ...
> 
> 
> "the now that the Lakers are out of the playoffs we have nothing better to do's"


Good, but a little long.....


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: OT: Lakers Clan will be created tonight*

can we just pick something please....


----------



## cmd34 (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: OT: Lakers Clan will be created tonight*

How about "Fuq Shaq"


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: OT: Lakers Clan will be created tonight*

I can't pick it by myself.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: OT: Lakers Clan will be created tonight*

How about "Band of Brothers: The Lakers Fans"


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: OT: Lakers Clan will be created tonight*

Band of Brothers: The Road to Pick 30 

:groucho: just like the game


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: OT: Lakers Clan will be created tonight*

Los Vatos de Los Lakers!!!!! :clap: :banana:
Thru Thick and Thin: The True Lakers Fans
Lakers Lottery Lunatics


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: OT: Lakers Clan will be created tonight*

Clan is up!!! You're all being invited!

I just found out that we can change the name later, so for now, it's just called "The Lakers Clan". :banana:


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: OT: Lakers Clan will be created tonight*

You've all been invited! It's party time in Lakerville! :banana:


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: OT: Lakers Clan will be created tonight*

I accept.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

If someone could merge this with the other 2 threads, that would be great. Maybe a sticky? :angel: 

*Guidelines:* 
1) If someone wants to join our clan, they must obviously be a Lakers fan and post frequently in the Lakers Forum. They must donate me 500 uCash points. These points will then be evenly distributed to all of the current members of the clan. I have an option in the Clan Menu that can do this.

2) The Clan Rankings work like this...the higher number of wins you have, the better player ranking you get. Obviously, Kobe Bryant is the best. We'll follow that by Odom, Butler, Atkins, Mihm, etc.

3) Don't battle other clan members. I don't believe this is even possible in the game. Anyways, we want to become the most dominant clan that represents like mofos and owns it up the way the 99-00 Lakers did!

I haven't done anything to my character yet, as I've been saving points. Now I'm up to almost 12,000 though, so I'll start buying weapons and other items. Let's go kick some anus!


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

*Re: OT: Lakers Clan will be created tonight*

Merged and I gots no problem wit a sticky icky!!


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: OT: Lakers Clan will be created tonight*



Brian34Cook said:


> Merged and I gots no problem wit a sticky icky!!


Thanks! Just for that...GO CARDINALS!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

*Re: OT: Lakers Clan will be created tonight*

oh i see... just cuz im black i cant be in tha crew?

thats some weak *** bull ish!!!!!

j/p.... but for real i wanna get up in it.

it aint a crew unless teezy be in it


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: OT: Lakers Clan will be created tonight*



Southern Baller Teezy said:


> oh i see... just cuz im black i cant be in tha crew?
> 
> thats some weak *** bull ish!!!!!
> 
> ...


Send me the 500 puntos and then I'll invite your black ***!! :biggrin:


----------



## BBB (Jan 19, 2005)

*Re: OT: Lakers Clan will be created tonight*

Yes! I *am* Kobe Bryant.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: OT: Lakers Clan will be created tonight*



BBB said:


> Yes! I *am* Kobe Bryant.


And Locke has to be Tony Bobbitt because he has 0 victories. :biggrin:


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

*Re: OT: Lakers Clan will be created tonight*

This goes out to the higher experience playa's. What's the quickest way to build up my character? Is it just batteling?


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

*Re: OT: Lakers Clan will be created tonight*



Southern Baller Teezy said:


> oh i see... just cuz im black i cant be in tha crew?


You're black?  

I'm purple! No color lines in this clan  

L A K E R N A T I O N B A B Y ! ! ! ! ! !


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: OT: Lakers Clan will be created tonight*



ghiman said:


> This goes out to the higher experience playa's. What's the quickest way to build up my character? Is it just batteling?


I'm doing it by number of wins.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

*Re: OT: Lakers Clan will be created tonight*

I need a ranking.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: OT: Lakers Clan will be created tonight*



Laker Freak said:


> I need a ranking.


Current Rankings 
Matrix: Kobe Bryant
Immortal Al: Lamar Odom
Kiizacpta: Caron Butler
Evil Hippo: Chucky Atkins
StickyIckyGreen: Chris Mihm
Renegade: Slava Medvedenko
WarLocke: Tony Bobbitt


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

We should decided on a Name so i can make a banner


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Can someone give feedback on the previously mentioned names?

BTW, with 9 members (3 more guys have to accept), we are now the biggest clan. :clap:


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

*Re: OT: Lakers Clan will be created tonight*



Southern Baller Teezy said:


> oh i see... just cuz im black i cant be in tha crew?
> 
> thats some weak *** bull ish!!!!!
> 
> ...


calm down T Diddy Can i call you T Diddy....


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

*Re: OT: Lakers Clan will be created tonight*



Damian Necronamous said:


> Current Rankings
> Matrix: Kobe Bryant
> Immortal Al: Lamar Odom
> Kiizacpta: Caron Butler
> ...


I WANNA BE SASHA...(CRIES)


----------



## BBB (Jan 19, 2005)

*Re: OT: Lakers Clan will be created tonight*



ghiman said:


> This goes out to the higher experience playa's. What's the quickest way to build up my character? Is it just batteling?


Just keep battling. Use up your daily allowance of 40 bot fights each day. That's how you get experience (EXP) which allows you to level up.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

*Re: OT: Lakers Clan will be created tonight*

Anyone want to buy a walking stick from me? I don't need it anymore and would like it to go to someone in the clan. I'm thinking somewhere in the 1000 clam area. (It is 1500 to buy from the itemshop)


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Just to let you guys know, the Level 4 Sword SUCKS BALLS! :yes:


----------



## pvmurphdog (Apr 7, 2005)

Note: This is a basketball forum. This is neither the time nor place for nerds to talk about some video game.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

pvmurphdog said:


> Note: This is a basketball forum. This is neither the time nor place for nerds to talk about some video game.


Note: This is spring break, and as long as jocks can talk about weightlifting and old guys can talk about coaching, we're going to be nerds and talk about the RPG!


----------



## cmd34 (Jul 17, 2002)

Slava Medvedenko? That is some bullshhhhhhhhhhhhh.... Can i least get Brian Grant or Vlade?

Hell I'll take Horace Grant.. you don't know how much you guys are pissing me off with the Slava label. 


Gimme Walton.... damn it.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

cmd34 said:


> Slava Medvedenko? That is some bullshhhhhhhhhhhhh.... Can i least get Brian Grant or Vlade?
> 
> Hell I'll take Horace Grant.. you don't know how much you guys are pissing me off with the Slava label.
> 
> ...


Go win some battles, lol.

I'm going to make a system of rankings, instead of just doing it by the order of whoever has the most victories.

Something like:

2000+ victories: Kobe Bryant
etc. etc. etc.........
0 victories: Tony Bobbitt

I'll add some Laker-legends in there too. Give me 10 minutes and I'll make the list.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Here it is....(notice how Kobe is the top ranking! :biggrin: )

*CLAN RANKINGS* 
3001+ Victories: Kobe Bryant
2501-3000 Victories: Wilt Chamberlain
2001-2500 Victories: Magic Johnson
1501-2000 Victories: Jerry West
1001-1500 Victories: Lamar Odom
601-1000 Victories: Caron Butler
501-600 Victories: Chucky Atkins
401-500 Victories: Chris Mihm
301-400 Victories: Devean George
201-300 Victories: Jumaine Jones
126-200 Victories: Brian Grant
101-125 Victories: Brian Cook 
81-100 Victories: Sasha Vujacic
56-80 Victories: Tierre Brown 
26-50 Victories: Luke Walton
11-25 Victories: Vlade Divac 
1-10 Victories: Slava Medvedenko
0 Victories: Tony Bobbitt

That way, it should take people a while to move up.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

*Re: OT: Lakers Clan will be created tonight*



Cris said:


> well your an A's Fan
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Il play your game you filthy whore


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

now thats just below the belt.....


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Cris said:


> now thats just below the belt.....


 :rotf:


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Two of you have yet to accept the invitation....


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Nice to see a few of our guys with 100+ victories. If the rest of you could just fit in a couple battles a day between the Gollum bots that would be great. It would seriously only take like 3 minutes.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

I dont wanna be George.... make me douthit or something :biggrin:


----------



## cmd34 (Jul 17, 2002)

I gots me a dagger now. I'm slicing up Gollums left and right now.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

atta baby 



Leader in clan wins right here :biggrin:


----------



## cmd34 (Jul 17, 2002)

Hey, I got my victory total up. Why am I still saddled with the "Slava" label?

i know we are clan and all, but I'll cut ya......


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

before you pose threats to other people, you might want to get past level 1 :biggrin:


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

I'm saving up my clams for a little before I buy more stuff. I have 60,000+ now. :biggrin:


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

cmd34 said:


> Hey, I got my victory total up. Why am I still saddled with the "Slava" label?
> 
> i know we are clan and all, but I'll cut ya......


Don't cut me! :uhoh:

Rankings are updated. :biggrin:


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

update that one more time for your friend a little further to the west, :wink:


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Cris said:


> update that one more time for your friend a little further to the west, :wink:


Consider it done, Mr. Mihm.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

ew.... chris mihm


----------



## cmd34 (Jul 17, 2002)

I'm like 6th man in clan victories now... if you want to find me follow the trail of dead Gollums and South Beach Pimps.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Lol


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Updated.

Cris is the first member to make it to "Caron Butler" and Renegade is now has the ranking of "Sasha Vujacic".


----------



## cmd34 (Jul 17, 2002)

Once you get to level 8 it starts to get a lot harder to level up. Killing Gollum's are only worth 90 pts and you need 4500 pts to get to level 9. That's 50 Gollum's. South Beach Pimps are a surprisingly hard kill. 

I think I chose the wrong job path too. I can't really mess with the other virtual dudes because they have spells and all I have is a stinkin axe. I can't get actual people to fight me either unless they are like level 20 wizard types.


Any hints from the more experienced RPG players would be welcomed.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Does this need sticked anymore.. Because I'm unstickying it!


----------

